# Finally ! Camo Mesh Bags !



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Last year I lost 2 of my best spots. I just happen to have a business where I make awesome bags. 

So I have just knocked these out of my workshop and would like to share them with you guys. I attached a link at the bottom of the photo's [/url] [url=https://img1.etsystatic.com/133/0/9155088/il_570xN.924384865_p9xk.jpg][img][/url] [url=https://img1.etsystatic.com/136/0/9155088/il_570xN.924384871_fzhp.jpg][img][/url] [url=https://img1.etsystatic.com/132/0/9155088/il_570xN.924384863_rxvz.jpg][img][/url] [url=https://img0.etsystatic.com/139/0/9155088/il_570xN.924639676_hxgj.jpg][img][/url] 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/230731724/premium-camo-morel-mushroom-drawstring?ref=shop_home_active_1


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Awesome bags! Hope your business is very prosperous! I'll be ordering one for sure! Thank you


----------



## [email protected]_com (May 12, 2014)

What exactly does this bag have to do with you losing 2 of your best spots?

Not being a smart ass, just curious.


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Those are more of a better looking mesh bags. But they are great camo if you need to drop your stash really fast. people don't notice a camo bag as quickly as a white bag. 

I also make some TRUE camo mesh bags for the Morels Pro's who want to stay undetected. Like a bowhunter they know how to use camo. 

Once you loose a yearly producer spot you will understand why a little camo can be a good thing. If you hunt in a forey then its just a nice bag to show off. I recommend checking out my other bags as well I have a cool white one. I also just started making black morel coin pouches. Will uploads some photos of thse as well.


----------

